# Pics of Cervelo R3?



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Could some of you pst pics of your R3 builds??
Thanks!


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Newly built*

With campagnolo record 07 and lots of FSA component plus Mavic Ksyrium


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

*Weight?*

Fea - That really is a nice looking bike.

I've just ordered a R3 frame myself and was I'll probably build it up with parts not too far off yours. Have you weighed it yet?

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sub 16lbs*

include meter,pedal and everything in on the bike.


----------

